# SOMETHING YOU DON'T SEE MUCH



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup, he can really surprise you. Neatly dressed, not too much bling-bling, sober, and actually holding something besides a can. It was a good time, thanks to everyone that came out to Ci-Ci's. Of course, this is before the trip to the Oval Office last night, we will wait on that report later.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Now thats funny! LMAO


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep.... Clay looked mighty dignafied coming up to the Oval Office last night! He told us all about the wine tasting... and he actually enjoyed himself!!! 

It's was great seeing you again man!!! We all had a great time last night!!!:clap:letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Clay, Charlie Sheen called and he wants his bowling shirt back.:toast Good to see you guys last night.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

> *fla_scout (8/29/2008)*Hey Clay, Charlie Sheen called and he wants his bowling shirt back.:toast Good to see you guys last night.




Now thats REALLY funny! HAHA Clay what do you think about an late fall free dive/dive trip?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sophisticated? i dont know. cool yes!!! whether being dragged by a shark, on fire, or tasting wine. love to read his post and posts about him. :moon

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Dalton...you dirty scoundrel taking pictures of me like that!!

He hee....I almost look like I belonged there...with all them nice wines! Had a blast, and Michelles food was off hte hook as usual!!! Thanx!

And was good meetin Snakewave when he stopped in, and seein Sailsunfurled and meeting his wife!

Huh...sosphisticated. You can spray paint a turd pretty colors...but its still just a turd!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And hey heelerhigh...Im always readfyt for a dive trip!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Was that a pinkie finger I saw sticking out? oke


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Wait a minute...isn't that a bowling shirt?oke:letsparty


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

What happened to the bling Flavor Clay?


----------

